# 다그만두고싶어



## Carolina0622

Cosa significa? Io so tipo che 다 significa "tutto"
그만두다 finire 
고 싶어 voglio 
è così giusto? Ma il senso della frase quale é?


----------



## Carolina0622

Carolina0622 said:


> what mean? I know 다 mean "all"
> 고 싶어 I want
> but 그만두?


----------



## Kross

Are you looking for help on the meaning of your topic sentence? It means that I want to give up on everything.


----------



## Hit Girl

Carolina0622 said:


> Cosa significa? Io so tipo che 다 significa "tutto"
> 그만두다 finire
> 고 싶어 voglio
> è così giusto? Ma il senso della frase quale é?



Si, "다 그만 두고 싶어" significa "Voglio finire tutto".


----------

